# Peanut Free Dog Food??



## SparkysMom (Sep 25, 2014)

We are very excited and will be planning to bring our puppy home by Dec or early Jan! I am looking for Puppy and Dog food brands that are FREE of PEANUTS and TREE NUTS bc our son has a life threatening allergy to them. What brands of food are best for Havanese and then I can investigate whether they contain any of his allergens...:ear: TIA!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

from Sabine ...."Some foods contain peanut hulls, but it's rare that they contain actual peanuts. If they do, it should be listed in the ingredient list".


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie is sensitive to peanuts so I have to read labels carefully. She gets commercial raw food (frozen, air dried, canned) from these companies:

Honest Kitchen
K9 Natural
Primal
ZiwiPeak

I recommend you research high quality food (dry, wet, raw) at Dog Food Adviser, read the lists of ingredients, then contact the companies you want to purchase food from and find out definitively if their products & manufacturing lines are free of peanuts and tree nuts.

Good luck Tia!


----------



## SparkysMom (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks! Luckily the breeder we are getting our puppy from is starting the puppies on food we can continue to use. They don't make any treats with Peanut Butter. If they did, we wouldn't be able to use their food bc of the high risk of Cross Contamination with the dog food.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Out of curiousity, what foods and treats have you been using? Our youngest has a severe peanut allergy, so we avoid those foods and those cross contaminated as well. 

We also plan to use grain-free food. (We don't get our puppy for 4 more weeks....plan to ask our breeder what foods they use when we visit this weekend).


----------

